# [FreeNAS] error 2002 /tmp/mysql.sock



## JayG (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello everybody!

I'm a new user of *F*reeBSD, so sorry if I ask basic information 

I have a problem with mySQL on my FreeNAS server (It is not a real FreeBSD OS but...)
Firstly, the installation of MySQL and PHP 

```
# mkdir /mnt/volume/db/mysql
# ln -s /mnt/volume/db/mysql /var/db/mysql
# chown -R mysql:mysql /mnt/volume/db/mysql
# chmod 777 /tmp
# chmod 777 /var/tmp
# pkg_add -r mysql50-server
# mysql_install_db
# ln â€“s /mnt/volume/db/mysql/mysql /usr/local/libexec/
//Add mysql_enable="YES" to rc.conf with freeNAS webGUI

# pkg_add -r php5
# pkg_add -r php5-extensions
# pkg_add -r php5-xmlrpc
# pkg_add -r php5-gettext
# pkg_add -r php5-mcrypt
# pkg_add -r php5-mysql
# pkg_add -r php5-mbstring
# mv /usr/local/bin/php /usr/local/bin/php-cli
# cp /usr/local/bin/php-cgi /usr/local/bin/php
```

Then I wanted to install phpMyAdmin. So I had to add a password to my root profile of mySQL.
However, the command [cmd=]# /usr/local/bin/mysqladmin -u root password 'myPassword'[/cmd] didn't work and gave me 
	
	



```
error 2002 can't connect to local mysql server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock'
```


```
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server status
mysql is not running.
```

If I try to run mySQL with [cmd=]# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server start[/cmd] there is no error but mysql is still not working.

I don't have any my.cnf, /var/db/mysql/MACHINEHOSTNAME.err, /tmp/mysql.sock.

I'm looking for issues on forums but I can't solve the problem. Can you help me?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 7, 2013)

Disclaimer: Topics about PC-BSD | *FreeNAS* | NAS4Free | m0N0WALL | pfSense | ArchBSD | kFreeBSD.


----------

